# red mask



## griffotos (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi when i am in the develop module using the edit tools I get a red mask painted on the image, I have seen others using these tools without the red mask. How can I get rid please


----------



## pdxrjt (Nov 19, 2015)

Hit O (The letter O, not zero)


----------



## griffotos (Nov 19, 2015)

Excellent, thanks very much


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 19, 2015)

[O] stands for choose Overlay and is used in several places in Lightroom. (Local Adjustments and Crops)
[Shift]+[O] modifies the Overlay - in the case of this tool, it cycles you through your overlay color choices.


----------



## davidedric (Nov 19, 2015)

Or, if you look to the left below the image you'll see a check box to turn the mask on and off.  The O is the keyboard shortcut.

Dave


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 19, 2015)

And- [Shift+o] toggles the color of the mask. (Red, Green, white, Grey)   -A red mask on a red image is a little hard to see.


----------

